# Any exp with IGF-1 LR3?



## GMO (Jan 30, 2011)

I posted this in the research chemicals thread, but since this will be part of my PCT, I thought I would post here as well:

What is the most effective dose and how often, ED, EOD?  I've read  anywhere from 40mcg-80mcg ran both ED, EOD and E3D so like anything else,  there is a lot of conflicting info out there.  

I've also read that Post-workout is best with local muscle injects.  

I will be running this with my PCT and want to do it right, so any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks, bros!


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jan 30, 2011)

it all depends on your weight, body type, insulin is taken ed, i take 20mcg


----------



## Crank (Jan 30, 2011)

i ran 60mcg ed. but 40mcg ed wouldnt be bad. 

im not an expert on the chems. but i did get good results with that. 

i ran it wiith pct too. and i only lost a few pounds out of the 20 i gained and my strength stuck with me way longer using the chems with pct. 

Twist is the man with the info. ask him


----------



## OutWhey (Jan 30, 2011)

The most used dosages range between 20mcg/day to 120mcg/day.Igf is most effective when administered subcutaneous and injected once or twice daily.The best time for injections is either in the morning and /or immediately after weight training/ if used for body building.In my opinion.

Example for a 20mcg dose:Reconstitution the 1mg vial with 10ml Bacteriostatic Water. into a 10 ml vial.Each 20mcg dose will then equal1/2cc which is the 50 mark on a u100 insulin syringe.Hope this helps.


----------



## Crank (Jan 30, 2011)

i hear IM is better for absorption. if its in the fat than it takes longer to break up. thats what ive read. 

it is fine to do either. but im seems to be quicker release. 

and id stick to after work out like outwhey said


----------



## GMO (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info bros. I also PM'ed Twist to get his take on a few things.  For example, I've read that spot IM injections will bind to the receptors of that muscle and develop new fibers.  So, in essence, you can improve your lagging body parts by spot injecting them.  Not sure if this is correct...

I'm thinking of pinning 50mg ED post workout.


----------



## Crank (Jan 30, 2011)

let me know if twist confirms that?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 30, 2011)

I have some of this I might use in PCT let me know how it goes for you. I still have 5 weeks left until then.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 30, 2011)

HuIGF-1 is very short lived in the body (half life of probably around 10 minutes). This type of IGF-1 is very useful if you are seeking *local site growth*. Since it is so short lived, little of the IGF-1 makes it to other tissues and IGF-1 receptors in the body. The way to inject this is immediately post work out into the muscle that you wish to have local site growth. Use a U100 insulin syringe, and inject 80mcg's bilaterally into the desired muscle immediately post workout. For this type of IGF-1, I would use it workout days only or if desired you could inject on non-workout days first thing in the morning into a muscle group worked the previous day.


/V


----------



## GMO (Jan 30, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I have some of this I might use in PCT let me know how it goes for you. I still have 5 weeks left until then.



Yeah, sure thing.  I've got two more weeks...then the dreaded PCT.  Although, now I am looking forward to it b/c of the IGF.


@ Crank: I'll PM ya when he gets back at me.


----------



## GMO (Jan 30, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> HuIGF-1 is very short lived in the body (half life of probably around 10 minutes). This type of IGF-1 is very useful if you are seeking *local site growth*. Since it is so short lived, little of the IGF-1 makes it to other tissues and IGF-1 receptors in the body. The way to inject this is immediately post work out into the muscle that you wish to have local site growth. Use a U100 insulin syringe, and inject 80mcg's bilaterally into the desired muscle immediately post workout. For this type of IGF-1, I would use it workout days only or if desired you could inject on non-workout days first thing in the morning into a muscle group worked the previous day.
> 
> 
> /V



So for the LR3, you suggest pinning on workout days only, post workout IM, correct?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> So for the LR3, you suggest pinning on workout days only, post workout IM, correct?



I use it every day, on training days....via IM post work out.  On my 2 off days, I pin in the morning as soon as I awake, into the muscle groups I last used.  You don't have to use it on your off days....however I do.  You will find many different protocols out there.  I use it in conjunction with slin and HGH for the most part.


/V


----------



## GMO (Jan 30, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I use it every day, on training days....via IM post work out.  On my 2 off days, I pin in the morning as soon as I awake, into the muscle groups I last used.  You don't have to use it on your off days....however I do.  You will find many different protocols out there.  I use it in conjunction with slin and HGH for the most part.
> 
> 
> /V



Thanks, Vic...great info.  I tried to rep ya, but I gotta spread some love around first.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> Thanks, Vic...great info.  I tried to rep ya, but I gotta spread some love around first.



All good bro, good luck with it!!




/V


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm wondering the same thing. For someone who is 195 now, looking at roughly 205-210 when I go into PCT, how much should I inject and where?


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 31, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. For someone who is 195 now, looking at roughly 205-210 when I go into PCT, how much should I inject and where?




I wonder the same just for someone who is currently 225. what would the dosage be pwo?


----------



## Sanisent (Jan 31, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> The most used dosages range between 20mcg/day to 120mcg/day.Igf is most effective when administered subcutaneous and injected once or twice daily.The best time for injections is either in the morning and /or immediately after weight training/ if used for body building.In my opinion.
> 
> Example for a 20mcg dose:Reconstitution the 1mg vial with 10ml Bacteriostatic Water. into a 10 ml vial.Each 20mcg dose will then equal1/2cc which is the 50 mark on a u100 insulin syringe.Hope this helps.



You mean reconstitute with 2ml of AA, then backload with 4:1 BA/igf-aa solution? I thought BA should never be used as reconstitution


----------



## Crank (Jan 31, 2011)

should be aa


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 31, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> I wonder the same just for someone who is currently 225. what would the dosage be pwo?



I'm 242-246 and currently using in PCT at only 60mcg bilat split PWO and 30mcg first thing in the morning.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 31, 2011)

We are all different as our doses will all be different.  I never found the need to go above 80mcg, some do well with 40mcg.  Trial and error is the only way to find your dose...weight doesn't really play a factor, your BF% however does.  Start with 40mcg and slowly move your dose up, if all goes well.


/V


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> We are all different as our doses will all be different.  I never found the need to go above 80mcg, some do well with 40mcg.  Trial and error is the only way to find your dose...weight doesn't really play a factor, your BF% however does.  Start with 40mcg and slowly move your dose up, if all goes well.
> 
> 
> /V



How does body fat play a factor. Is it the fatter you are the more you need or something?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 1, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> How does body fat play a factor. Is it the fatter you are the more you need or something?



From my experiences, those who have a higher BF% need to use a higher dose.  I do not have a study to back up my findings, just from what I've been told and seen from those who use it.  Perhaps the extra fat absorbs some of the compound before it reaches your muscle cells, that would be my best bet.  

Tests have shown that the half life of IGF-1 is around 10-20 minutes once it enters the human body, so it doesn't effect the whole body, mostly just where you injected (thus the local site growth).  Long IGF-1 R3 has a much greater half life, up to 20 to 30 hours....that's plenty of time for it to make it's way throughout your entire body.


/V


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a partial rotator cuff tear.  Think I should be pinning my delts on my off days in a slight hope that will help heal faster?


----------



## damage (Mar 23, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> I have a partial rotator cuff tear.  Think I should be pinning my delts on my off days in a slight hope that will help heal faster?



searching furiously to an answer for this. So far it seems it is agreed to pin near the site of injury.........still researching.


----------



## GMO (Mar 23, 2011)

damage said:


> searching furiously to an answer for this. So far it seems it is agreed to pin near the site of injury.........still researching.



Digging up an old thread, eh?

I struggled with shoulder pain in both shoulders until running IGF-1 DES with my PCT.  My shoulder pain after two weeks was greatly diminished, and is now non-existent.  I've also seen posts from TwisT that indicate IGF-1 as a promoter of healing as well.


----------



## damage (Mar 24, 2011)

leaning towards getting a couple of vials of LR3 at the moment. I have seen a good number of reports regarding improvement in tendon and ligament injuries after  a cycle.........

I sure hope it works for me.


----------

